# Old school paint jobs!



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Whats going on guys? I just wanted to make a thread in hopes that folks have some good pics or magazine scans of old school show cars and their paint jobs. I love the old school wacky paint jobs and I was thinking of doing something like that for my car. I'll post the few I have saved to get going. Hope some of you could post some of the paint jobs that caught your attention.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dude thats bad ass!

I'm pretty pissed I guess most of my paint job pictures are gone.


----------

